# SDI Labs "LEGAL STEROIDS"



## JSulliv5 (Aug 28, 2006)

I basically know the rep this company has about it being a scam and all.  Just curious to know if anyone here has actually tried their products?

Like I said I have heard this company bashed every which way before.  I am looking for responses only from ppl who have ACTUALLY USED their producets.

Thanks


----------



## durk (Aug 28, 2006)

I can sell you some magical beans that are both legal and are 100 times more anabolic then steroids true story!


----------



## GFR (Aug 28, 2006)

JSulliv5 said:


> I basically know the rep this company has about it being a scam and all.  Just curious to know if anyone here has actually tried their products?
> 
> Like I said I have heard this company bashed every which way before.  I am looking for responses only from ppl who have ACTUALLY USED their producets.
> 
> Thanks





JSulliv5 said:


> *Im 5'9" 175.*  I usually get in about 2700 cals and 200 grams of protein per day.
> 
> Back:
> 
> ...



#1 you are to tiny to use steroids.
#2 Your workout sucks big time


----------



## durk (Aug 28, 2006)

pff SDI labs isnt even steroids  hormones or even prohormones at all he might as well take my magic beans.


----------



## JSulliv5 (Aug 28, 2006)

Alright ill try this again.  I do not work for or endorse this company.  The only supps i use are whey protein, a multi, and kre-alkalyn.  All I want is for my question to be answered.


----------



## durk (Aug 28, 2006)

goodluck finding someone dumb enough to order it lol


----------



## GFR (Aug 28, 2006)

JSulliv5 said:


> Alright ill try this again.  I do not work for or endorse this company.  The only supps i use are whey protein, a multi, and kre-alkalyn.  All I want is for my question to be answered.


 #1 you are to tiny to use steroids.
#2 Your workout sucks big time


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Aug 28, 2006)

JSulliv5 said:


> Alright ill try this again.  I do not work for or endorse this company.  The only supps i use are whey protein, a multi, and kre-alkalyn.  All I want is for my question to be answered.



Google for reviews on SDI labs. I have seen a couple of reviews about their products.


----------



## Masternutt (Aug 29, 2006)

*truth about sdi*



JSulliv5 said:


> I basically know the rep this company has about it being a scam and all.  Just curious to know if anyone here has actually tried their products?
> 
> Like I said I have heard this company bashed every which way before.  I am looking for responses only from ppl who have ACTUALLY USED their producets.
> 
> Thanks



dont listen to all these people they just rehash what they others say, i have used sdi labs and the product that i used is sustenol 250 which is just a natural test booster and it works good too, and i used their deca-nor 50 which definetly has something anabolic in it, as a matter of fact it is the best ive ever used, i used all the old prohormones and m1t,


----------



## kicka19 (Aug 29, 2006)

Masternutt said:


> dont listen to all these people they just rehash what they others say, i have used sdi labs and the product that i used is sustenol 250 which is just a natural test booster and it works good too, and i used their deca-nor 50 which definetly has something anabolic in it, as a matter of fact it is the best ive ever used, i used all the old prohormones and m1t,



u must be a moron


----------



## Masternutt (Aug 29, 2006)

*excuse me*



kicka19 said:


> u must be a moron



why's that, (Kicka)


----------



## durk (Aug 29, 2006)

Here is something I dug up from anabolic review

sdi-labs is a real company....not an underground steroid lab...they are and OTC suppliment company that makes worthless shit.....here's an article for you....



These ain't steroids, dummy! 

Not many things piss me off. I'm a pretty laid back guy. But recently I've been getting a lot of questions about the quality of a certain brand of steroids. It seems this maker has a fat list of e-mail addresses and is clogging the inboxes all over the US with promises of gear without a prescription and without side effects. 

So why am I pissed off? Because I logged on to the web site of this company and found a few interesting things, mainly, these aren't steroids! They look like steroids, they sound like steroids, they promise steroid-like gains, but in reality, this company is selling nothing but andro, creatine, and ECA stacks. The name of this company? SDI-Labs. Let's take a closer look at this Florida based company, its advertising, and its products. 


The Name Game

First, let's play the name game. SDI-Labs sells Winni-V, D-Bol, Equipose, Masterbolan, Liquid Anodrol, Sustenol 250, Deca Nor 50, Somatroph HGH, and GHB among a few other items. Do those names look familiar? They should, because they're either very close to the names of popular steroids or they're based on slang terms for steroids or other compounds. 

For example, they sell Equipose. The real steroid is called Equipoise. They also sell a product called Sustenol 250. Of course, the real Testosterone product is called Sustenon 250. And don't think you're getting stanazolol when you buy Winni-V. The real product is called Winstrol V and "winni" is only a slang term. Same goes for D-Bol. This is not Dianabol (methandrostenolone). Apparently they just called it "D-Bol" and got a copyright on the name. (Another company did that with the name "ECA Stack" in hopes of luring in customers.) 

Gee, maybe I should start buying oregano in 55-gallon drums and get the copyright on the name Pot®. I could start a website, take out some ads way in the back of MuscleMag and High Times and be the king of Pot®. All the Potheads® would love me (until they tried it) and I'd make a ton of dough! (You know, if I were a dishonest bottomfeeder, I'd be making a lot more money. Damn these morals! Damn this sense of right and wrong!)

So what's in this stuff anyway since it's obviously not real gear? Well, mainly different kinds of andro supplements, ephedra and caffeine. For example, their D-Bol product contains 100mg of 19-Norandrostenedione and 100mg of 4-Androstenediol (plus a few inconsequential things) and sells for 80 bucks a bottle. (About seven day's worth if used at full dosage.) 

"Winni-V" contains 25mg of 19-Norandrostenedione, 110mg B-Cyclodextrin, plus a minimal amount of caffeine and Mahuang (herbal ephedrine). What they've done here is add a little Mahuang and caffeine to the "steroids" that are known for a hardening effect. 

Their topical Liquid Anodrol product (made to sound like the steroid Anadrol) contains 100mg of 19-Norandrostenedione and 100mg of 4-Androstenediol. The price? $110 a bottle. And even though this is a topical product, for some reason it comes with a funky looking syringe thingy. I haven't quite figured that part out yet. 

And how about that GHB stuff? They didn't change the spelling there, did they? No they didn't. Real GHB (gamma hydroxy butyrate) has been banned actually. Most people liked to use it as a party drug or a relaxant. Real GHB basically made you sleepy and somewhat euphoric. It became known as a "date rape drug" in some circles, hence the ban. So how is SDI-Labs selling it? They aren't, of course. 

The ads for "GHB" promise "incredible desire increase, prolonged arousal, and enhanced climax." What's in it? Nothing but 5mg of Yohimbine and 50mg of 4-Androstenediol. The really pathetic part is they give dosage guidelines for women, who of course should stay away from all andro-type products. By the way, the web site makes this note: "GHB is a pending a Trademark of SDI-LABS." (See, that Pot® idea could work!) And yes, SDI-Labs does come out and say that this product doesn't contain real GHB ingredients, if you read the site close enough. 

Most of the other products tell the same story: steroid name ??? cheap andro ingredient. Not only were pill-form andro products manufactured by other companies a failure, SDI-Labs is using very tiny dosages. (Heck, even large doses of this stuff didn't work too well in pill form.) Perhaps this is because they really push you to buy one of their stacks consisting of several products. These can run upward of $820. 

They also pull the same trick our fictional car manufacturer did in the intro. They talk about the positive effects of the real steroid hoping you'll make the leap of faith and think their products do the same. This is especially true with their "HGH" product. (See our Dirty Tricks article for the details behind this common scam.) 


Sheep's Clothing

Besides the names and the hard sell ad copy, these guys also put some deceit into the packaging. My favorite is the D-Bol packaging. 



Notice the little animal pictures. They do this so the consumer thinks he's getting some kind of "gray area" or veterinary product. You can even see the words "Vetrinariol." I guess this is supposed to look foreign or something but the word is just gobbledygook; it doesn't exist. In fact, I typed that word into a search engine and the only thing that popped up was from Spamcop.net, a site that allows you to send a public spam report to network administrators. Apparently, SDI-Labs has been turned in for spamming. 

The "winni" package is also made to look like a real pharmaceutical product. 



This type of packaging is expensive compared to just putting pills in a bottle. Hmm, maybe that's why this stuff costs $80 a package! Sheep's clothing is pricey, I guess! Then again, this is the same company that was behind the "Almost Juic'in" product, part of which was a plain bottle of creatine called "Eruption" that sold 400 grams for $50! The price has since been reduced to $30. Still a rip off, of course. 

You smell that, too?

To round out the hardcore image, SDI-Labs also likes to put syringes in their ads beside the supplements. This is pure window dressing since none of these are injectable products. Well, that's the official stance at least. 

I sent SDI-Labs an email asking a few questions, but it was returned to me "host unknown." Not to be thwarted that quickly, I called them up. Here's how the conversation went:

Chris: Are all these products legal in the US?

SDI-Labs Guy: Yes, they are.

Chris: No prescription or anything?

SDI-Labs Guy: Nope.

Chris: Oh okay. I was confused. Why are there syringes in some of the pictures of your products? 

SDI-Labs Guy: That's just to kinda show a comparison to the real steroids.

Chris: So none of them are injectable, right?

SDI-Labs Guy: No. We don't sell anything injectable. 

Chris: I also had a question on the posing oil you sell, Myotroph. What are the ingredients?

SDI-Labs Guy: I'm not sure, can you hold on one moment?

After a minute or two, he came back on the line.

SDI-Labs Guy: It's a multi-chain triglyceride oil. And it also has lytocain [sic] in it.

Chris: Thank you very much. 

I then hung up the phone and took a quick shower. I felt dirty. 

So let me get this right, they don't sell any injectable products (which would be illegal), but they do have a "sterile posing oil" that contains lidocain, a topical anesthetic used in dentistry to lessen the pain of injection. And would a topical oil need to be sterile?

This is obviously a synthol or "Pump N Pose" clone, oils that claim to be for "external use only" but are deigned to inject into lagging muscles (a very dangerous practice to say the least and ethically questionable if you compete in bodybuilding shows.) The cost of SDI-Lab's "posing oil"? 195 bucks per bottle.

By the way, if you click on the "links" section of the SDI-Labs site, you can visit what they call their online magazine. This turned out to be the Bigsport site, a third-rate steroid message board site that has a few articles. I'm not sure what the association is between the two. 

I also found a site by another name that sold their fat burner product ("Almost instantly develop the body you've always dreamed of having!") called Power Explosion which appears to be just a generic ECA stack despite the $50 a bottle price tag. Oh, and they say, "loose a couple of extra pounds" instead of "lose." Shouldn't a supplement company at least know how to spell "lose weight"? (Sorry, the old English major in me pops out sometimes.) 

Finally, SDI-Labs claims to have a 100% money back guarantee. I looked up the details. It turns out they'll only return your money if you send back at least half of the product. Now tell me this, how many people use half a bottle of any supplement and then decide it sucks and seek a refund? Not many. Everyone will use at least a bottle before they deliver a verdict. And therein lies the catch of their guarantee. Oh, and the only way to get your money back on the cycles and stacks they sell is to return all bottles unopened. Jesus wept.


Wolves Travel in Packs

SDI-Labs isn't the only company out there using such tactics. There are dozens of wolves in this pack, but a couple stand out. One product that comes to mind is Testdren-ADP. This product is billed as a Testosterone patch. The ad copy even says, "It Slams A Steady Stream of Natural Testosterone Directly Into Your Bloodstream!" Funny thing is, it contains no Testosterone. It instead contains, you guessed it, 4-androstenediol. Before we get into whether it works or not, let's make sure they followed the rules of sleazeball advertising.

Is it packaged to look like a real pharmaceutical product? Yes. (See pic.)



Are there pictures of real steroids in the ads? Yes.

Is the product's name meant to sound like a real drug? Yes. One brand of real Testosterone patches is called Testoderm. This fake product is called Testdren. Close enough to fool the foolish consumer. 

Do the ads tout the benefits of real Testosterone even though the product doesn't contain any? Yes. (Just like those "Ferari" stats.)

Are there pictures of 'roided up pro-bodybuilders in the ads? No. (Perhaps they need to take a tip from the SDI-Labs people and just cut off the heads of the bodybuilders used in the ads, or just cut and paste some pics out of a Weider mag. That way you don't have to pay the person or the photographer for the pictures.)

So, Testdren-ADP does pass the sleazy sales tactic test. Now, does the product work? In short, no. First off, even real prescription T-patches won't do a thing for the normal guy. These things are made to restore T-levels back to normal in hypogonadal men. If you're already normal, they won't do a thing to help you increase muscle mass. I suppose you could polka-dot yourself with them and get some effect, but for over three bucks a patch, that wouldn't be worthwhile. (Plus you'd look really silly.)

The problem with trying to deliver 4-AD through a patch is surface area. Even drug companies using the proper matrixing patch technology can only deliver 5-10mg of a drug through a patch. You need to deliver 50-100mg of 4-AD per day for bodybuilding or pro-athletic results. You can't even do that with real pharmaceutical patches unless you use around ten patches. According to transdermal expert Bill Roberts, you just can't deliver enough 4-AD through the limited area available with a patch. This is one reason why Biotest Androsol is designed to spray all over your body ??? to increase surface area so you can absorb plenty of the good stuff. 

Testdren sells for about $90 for 30 patches, making it almost as expensive as the real thing and just as worthless when it comes to building muscle. 

I was curious as to who actually made this stuff so I called up the toll free number in the ads. Before the guy on the phone would answer any questions he wanted all my personal information (probably to be placed on a mailing list). Finally, I was told that Testdren is made by Harcourt & Johnston Pharmaceuticals. That sounded very legit so I did a web search for this company. It turns out that for a "pharmaceutical" company, they only have a limited range of products ??? two that I could find: this patch and Kyno-H, supposedly the oral human version of Kynoselen, an injectable veterinarian compound. In other words, despite the name, this is not a real drug company. 

On the really sleazy front, I found another product by another company actually calling itself TestoDerm, just like the prescription patch. I'm not sure how they get away with this unless that capital "D" makes it legal. 



The same company also sells pet products and a cream that claims to make your girlfriend's boobs bigger. That should tell you something about the character of these folks, shouldn't it?


----------



## durk (Aug 29, 2006)

want some magic beans dummy? 

If you really want a legal test booster that is actually going to work persay more likely then this shit and isnt pill form creatine and caffiene at triple the price then find a bulk supplier of tribulus powder it would work much better at high doses and would be alot cheaper and why is this posted in the anabolic section these arent anabolics lol


----------



## durk (Aug 29, 2006)

wow and it seems masternutt that you are 16 and every single one of your posts are either about test booster and pro-hormones you are a Dummy at 16 I could change my routine and diet and gain 20 pounds Im sure people are guna take your vast test boosting knowledge.     
If both you kids would just save the money you spend on wacky suplements and used it at the grocery store to buy ungodly amounts of food espescially meats and pastas you wouldnt be having muchof a peoblem putting new wheight and muscle on.


----------



## Masternutt (Aug 29, 2006)

*16?*



durk said:


> wow and it seems masternutt that you are 16 and every single one of your posts are either about test booster and pro-hormones you are a Dummy at 16 I could change my routine and diet and gain 20 pounds Im sure people are guna take your vast test boosting knowledge.
> If both you kids would just save the money you spend on wacky suplements and used it at the grocery store to buy ungodly amounts of food espescially meats and pastas you wouldnt be having muchof a peoblem putting new wheight and muscle on.



What makes you think im 16, how old are you? Thats pretty cool that you found out where some 4AD is though, did they tell you that's what's in it? Aren't prohormones anabolics, i mean they do convert into the real deal, do they not. And why so hostile? One more thing, their Deca-Nor 50 is expensive but it worked better than M1T, for me. And before you get all bent out of shape, yeah iv'e never used the real deal, like that's something to be ashamed of, lol, but then again i consider the prohormones, and yes the M1T, real.


----------



## durk (Aug 29, 2006)

did you read any of that overpriced garbage that wouldnt even have a dose to do anything not to mention that stuffs ilegal now so its defenitly less ingredients if you wana spend hundreds of dollars on caffiene and creatine with the possibility of a little prohormones in there go ahead but you are the only person I have ever heard of ever defend this stuff and I have seen at least 4 bad reviews on boards where they claimed it was a waste of money If its not enough that a company is labeled a scammer then its pretty much like sticking a handfull of money in a bear trap but whatever continue your lone crusade you defend this place almost like you sell their stuff lol 
oh and I am 21


----------



## Masternutt (Aug 29, 2006)

i dont sell for the company, but i do know that the deca nor 50 worked great for me.


----------



## Trouble (Aug 29, 2006)

"You know, if I were a dishonest bottomfeeder, I'd be making a lot more money. Damn these morals! Damn this sense of right and wrong!"

LMAO!  Thats is a GREAT LINE. I have to remember that one..

Durk: Interesting article.  I have seen comments in on-line discussion of product legitimacy with regard to SDI-Labs.  The syringes are for dosing liquid product.  

(Anabolic note: Meat good.  Pasta bad.)


----------



## durk (Aug 29, 2006)

but Im Italian and I love my pasta awh


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2006)

JSulliv5 said:


> I basically know the rep this company has about it being a scam and all.  Just curious to know if anyone here has actually tried their products?
> 
> Like I said I have heard this company bashed every which way before.  I am looking for responses only from ppl who have ACTUALLY USED their producets.
> 
> Thanks





JSulliv5 said:


> Wats up guys, my name is Joe and im new to this forum. Im from New Jersey and hope to have some good experiences with u guys sharing tips and strategies. *Im 5'9", 175* and looking to put on some lean muscle. My AIM SN is NDjets78 if anyone wants to chat.
> 
> Peace all


*You need to be posting in the training and diet sections son.....not the Steroid Forum.*


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2006)

Trouble said:


> *"You know, if I were a dishonest bottomfeeder, I'd be making a lot more money. Damn these morals!* Damn this sense of right and wrong!"
> 
> LMAO!  Thats is a GREAT LINE. I have to remember that one..
> 
> ...



PM me, I have no Morals at all. We can work out a deal where I feel all the guilt and we share the $$$ we rip off suckers with.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 29, 2006)

Trouble said:


> (Anabolic note: Meat good.  Pasta bad.)



I would like for you to expain what you mean by that.


----------



## durk (Aug 29, 2006)

I think that comment was directed to just me since she is helping me with my metabolic disfunctions.


----------



## Trouble (Aug 29, 2006)

Feature common to the majority of American adults:  sensitivity to glutens and caseins, and other glutamine rich foods. A direct linkage to stress induced excitatory neurochemistry.

Best bet: avoid foods that ferment in the distal gut to acetate (carb sources low in soluble and insoluble fibers).  Liver and gut cells convert acetate to glutamate - implicated in many chronic stress diseases.

For the few that aren't glutamate sensitive (implying that you are glucose tolerant), no problemo with pasta consumption.  Reversatrol (wines) and olive oil (pasta sauces) help blunt the glutamate hit from most pasta.  Smart Italians.

Foreman astutely understands...my other comment.

(BTW, Foreman, there is a certain witty irony to your comments about whimpy guys here, given your present 'fat cat' avatar)


----------



## PWGriffin (Aug 30, 2006)

I have tried REAL gear a few times...been clean for a while....last source burned a bridge with me, and I don't have any money.  I've been able to focus on every other aspect of my training and really got my shit together.  I am seeing the best gains in strength I have ever seen....yes EVER.  I don't know if I will ever do another cycle.  Now all I do is pay for protein powders that I only use PWO and creatine.  

Bottom line is...don't give shitty companies like this your money....and I'm not saying there are TONS of better alternatives...cuz their aren't.  Train hard and eat alot.  There are no substitutes for hard work and discipline.  

IMO

Protein and creatine are about it as far as great....proven supplements...and then there are steroids.  

The placebo effect is a powerful.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 30, 2006)

Masternutt said:


> dont listen to all these people they just rehash what they others say, i have used sdi labs and the product that i used is sustenol 250 which is just a natural test booster and it works good too, and i used their deca-nor 50 which definetly has something anabolic in it, as a matter of fact it is the best ive ever used, i used all the old prohormones and m1t,


and I have a purple cow and swing an ax  to chop trees for fun while I stand 18 feet tall...shut up assholeface


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 30, 2006)

PWGriffin said:


> I have tried REAL gear a few times...been clean for a while....last source burned a bridge with me, and I don't have any money...



Sniff sniff....I smell a 





































LOSER!!!!!!





waaaaaahhhhh I got no money waaaahhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Masternutt (Aug 30, 2006)

damn,.....and your supposed to be a teacher? No wonder there are people in need of money.


----------



## GFR (Aug 30, 2006)

http://www.ironforlife.com/member.php?u=78

Feel free to join and flame    		

 juggernaut


----------



## Masternutt (Aug 30, 2006)

juggernaut said:


> and I have a purple cow and swing an ax  to chop trees for fun while I stand 18 feet tall...shut up assholeface


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 30, 2006)

i'm famous!! weeeeeh!!!!!!!


----------



## PWGriffin (Aug 30, 2006)

juggernaut said:


> waaaaaahhhhh I got no money waaaahhhhhhhhhh
> [/SIZE]




Wow, how fucked up is that??  Is it funny to you that I'm clean?  Or that I'm broke??  And BTW, I'm broke because I changed careers completely.  I'm a trainer now and I'm out of the restaurant business...I'm at a new studio and trying to build up a clientel.  It's tough.

Good to know I can count on you guys for moral support!!


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 30, 2006)

yes, I'm a teacher....and that stands for caring, respectful and above all else, devoted to the love of learning.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 30, 2006)

PWGriffin said:


> Wow, how fucked up is that??  Is it funny to you that I'm clean?  Or that I'm broke??  And BTW, I'm broke because I changed careers completely.  I'm a trainer now and I'm out of the restaurant business...I'm at a new studio and trying to build up a clientel.  It's tough.
> 
> Good to know I can count on you guys for moral support!!







wwwwwwwwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhh I made a bad career move waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah


----------



## GFR (Aug 30, 2006)

juggernaut said:


> yes, I'm a teacher....and that stands for caring, respectful and above all else, devoted to the love of learning.


 teachers make dick. I had no idea you were so poor.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 30, 2006)

i own a cafe too. I'm in it because I just love teaching....yeah right I like it because its something to do in the daytime. I have a night cafe.


----------



## GFR (Aug 30, 2006)

A cafe, now that sounds like a good business


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 30, 2006)

actualy, I just got 4 out of 5 stars in my county's newspaper.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 30, 2006)

actually, I just got 4 out of 5 stars in my county's newspaper.


----------



## zombul (Aug 31, 2006)

I don't understand the whole SDI LABS thing.We know a large percent of the bodybuilding community says it's a scam so why not go with the good alternatives if you want a strong legal supp,Masterdrol,Methyl Drol,Halo,Pro Magnon etc...I have NOT used SDI LABS products but won't try them when there is so many awesome alternatives...


----------



## GFR (Aug 31, 2006)

juggernaut said:


> actualy, I just got 4 out of 5 stars in my county's newspaper.


Did they paste them to your forhead?


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 31, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> Did they paste them to your forhead?


you funny boy...you real funny,,,,


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 31, 2006)

"LEGAL STEROIDS"  Are these the same assholes that have pictures of their bottles and I think "D-Bol" has pictures of animals on the bottle's label?


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Aug 31, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> "LEGAL STEROIDS"  Are these the same assholes that have pictures of their bottles and I think "D-Bol" has pictures of animals on the bottle's label?



yea thats them


----------



## Masternutt (Aug 31, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> "LEGAL STEROIDS"  Are these the same assholes that have pictures of their bottles and I think "D-Bol" has pictures of animals on the bottle's label?



SDI rocks!


----------



## skimmings (Sep 6, 2006)

just to sum this up if its not legal ,it works ,pro hormones seams an expensive way to do things,personally you cannot beat the real thing ,illigal or not.


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 6, 2006)

Just to add my two cents in; I started using promagnon/trenx stack. Within two weeks, I have managed to put on 11 lbs. My waist hasnt gone up, however I look a lot bigger and my weights and reps have gone through the roof. This is no placebo effect. I am being asked if I am on something. The only side effects are a little more acne (no huge zits by any means) and an increased sex drive. No complaints.  
I have to agree with what skimmings said, as promagnon and trenx (which is a cheaper version of finigenix) are being banned as of December 31.


----------



## Italian21 (Sep 13, 2007)

*ok so i got together*

i got together a bunch of people we all pitched in for somatroph from sdi labs and we are gunna see if this stuff is fake because no one else will its me and 7 of my buddys  we bought 8 bottles for 500 dollars so i will keep you posted weekly every monday is my chest day so thats when i will post and i will let you  all really know if it works or not


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 14, 2007)

why just chest day?


----------



## PreMier (Sep 14, 2007)

because he obviously doesnt know what the fuck he is doing.  i mean i bet he does curls too!


----------



## Iron Arnold (May 6, 2009)

*Sdi-labs*

Biggest rip-off in the world,I tried both their so call d-bol and fake winni-v.All I got in return was heart problems,so be advised.


----------



## Latnojr (Dec 22, 2009)

*I need help*

Ok i got the CLen-bol. Im wondering if there is any were i can get real good gear and not have to have a doctors prescription because i dont have a doctor lol. so please get back to me and let me know what you know, cause SDI Labs is a joke


----------



## Arnold (Dec 22, 2009)

Latnojr said:


> Ok i got the CLen-bol. Im wondering if there is any were i can get real good gear and not have to have a doctors prescription because i dont have a doctor lol. so please get back to me and let me know what you know, cause SDI Labs is a joke





don't ask for sources, this is not an open source board.


----------



## serious1 (Apr 13, 2010)

durk said:


> goodluck finding someone dumb enough to order it lol


 I was and like u said DUMB all their stuff is JUNK!


----------



## serious1 (Apr 13, 2010)

Iron Arnold said:


> Biggest rip-off in the world,I tried both their so call d-bol and fake winni-v.All I got in return was heart problems,so be advised.


 SDI winny-v  is a fucking joke. What kind of heart probs ?


----------



## 0296247698 (Oct 3, 2010)

*Legal Steroids (What a load of Shit)*




JSulliv5 said:


> I basically know the rep this company has about it being a scam and all.  Just curious to know if anyone here has actually tried their products?
> 
> Like I said I have heard this company bashed every which way before.  I am looking for responses only from ppl who have ACTUALLY USED their producets.
> 
> Thanks



If its legal then its not legit. Any steroid site that accepts Credit card or PayPal is selling fake gear herbs etc. The DEA or other Government agencies from anywhere can trace it back to them.  

All real Steroids sites will only take payment through a wire transfer like Western Union. stealthanabolics.com are  legit. 

Using your credit or Paypal to buy Steroids ya going to get fucken ripped off


----------

